# How many times can you post a reminder?



## maxgoof (Jan 14, 2017)

I've noticed one artist who has posted a reminding of a YCH he is soliciting buyers for. This is the third time he has posted this reminder. He posts, deletes, posts, deletes, and posts again.

I can only assume that he does this to get it back on the front page of FA again and again, but it keeps showing up in my notifications after having deleted it twice. It gets annoying.

Is this actually allowed?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 14, 2017)

Acceptable Upload Policy - Section 2.1 said:
			
		

> Submissions may not be used as reminders, and those used to sell goods are limited to 1 upload per item for sale per user. Submissions may not be removed and then reposted. The advertising of collaborative pieces is limited to 1 submission per user. This restriction does not apply to commission notices or price guides.


So nope, it's not allowed. If you report it, it'll be looked into - though if you know the user posts and removes reminders repeatedly, providing both the link to the reminder and to their profile is going to be very helpful to our AUP Enforcement staff.


----------



## nerdbat (Jan 14, 2017)

Is there a hope that we get a more comfortable system for reporting AUP-breaking artwork, though? Tickets are tiresome to use, and several times I tried to, I had to wait for response for days, so now when I see crapton of reminders or porn pics in "General" category, I'm like, "Well, I'll just try to ignore it, not worth my time reporting this stuff". I believe I'm not the only one with such line of thought, and in my opinion it's one of the primary reasons why FA is so damn messy as of now.


----------



## jayhusky (Jan 14, 2017)

Not to spiral off-topic here, but I have to agree with nerdbat here about the reporting via TT, it's tiresome as the wait times are sometimes so long that the offending content is gone long before the ticket is answered.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 14, 2017)

Possibly, but I don't know if it's something that's planned before the site rewrite is done. Revamping the ticket system would be quite a sizeable undertaking. 

Generally speaking straightforward AUP violations like reminders and misrated content should get handled quite promptly, though. Doesn't mean content might not get removed before staff can get to the report, but ultimately the purpose of reports and staff intervention is primarily to ensure that site policies are followed, not to punish the offenders.


----------



## cybercat (Aug 6, 2017)

Did they change the rules on YCH reminders ? I've seen a ton pop up on the front page lately. It's not fair if  the rule is applied unevenly depending upon who the user is.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 6, 2017)

As announced on the main site March 30 this year, our AUP received a revision, which included changes to Section 2.1. Checking the journals on Fender's account, and rereading the policies from time to time is generally helpful, especially if you think you or someone else may be violating them.

Closing this thread as it's no longer relevant.


----------

